# Looks like Mattinthewild has stiff competition...



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Are you guys brothers?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, now I could do that. 8) What Matt does makes me tired just watching it.
But Matt is pretty awesome to watch without me having to do it.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That video scared the Peay out of me!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

pkred said:


> That video scared the Peay out of me!


Peay scared the Peay out of me!

What unnerved me about that video was that with only one small error the rider would have been history, literally. There was nothing but STEEP on either side. We could admire him/her for his/her courage if it wasn't for the stupidity factor!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a good ride.

If you go to the end of the comments (the first comments), the poster tells where he was (Grand Junction area) and that the camera (GoPro) distorts the image quite a bit since it's all wide angle. That means the hills aren't as steep as they look on the video.

He also mentions that he's slid all the way down before. Sorry, not trying to take away from a cool video, which it was. Too bad GoPro can't make anything with a normal lens.


----------

